# Proposed rule change for the indoor time limit



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That will be voted on by the States Directors in July so if you have thoughts better let your Director know, if you have even a small issue and let down you may run out of time. Clicker shooters would really have problems


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I haven't seen the Agenda Items yet - have they been sent to the Directors?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The meeting is a little over a month away, they all should have them by now or some one is not doing their job. Linda contact your Director


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Been a NFAA member for 40 years and was a member for several years before I quit in 1977 due to the target change that we archers had no say in. I was a personal friend of a few directors and almost never heard of rule changes until after the fact. Washington State does put the rule proposed changes into their newsletter now. I remember talking to a few directors and councilmen a few years ago including you Bob, and was told by everyone that the rule I was against would not have a chance of passing and for some reason was voted in unanimously. I stopped giving my opinion. I just pay my dues and go with the flow. In this day and age, all NFAA members should have a vote by internet. I belong to the NFAA website and pay for tournaments on the website securely. Why not give our votes the same way and have the Directors and Councilmen advise everyone as to what the vote means.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I do agree with the members getting a vote on everything but some folks do have internet (yes believe it or not LOL in this day and age) so it would also have to be covered with a mail ballot. How about an absentee request by the folks with out internet and others would have to vote by a certain date, and at the time of dues renewal the member would say either internet or mail ballot for any votes. Yes you are correct in that some Directors aren't worth a plug nickel but people just need to get involved by hook or crook.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

archer_nm said:


> The meeting is a little over a month away, they all should have them by now or some one is not doing their job. Linda contact your Director


Our State Director is my husband! We got the email on Friday, but for some computer glitch it didn't come in until after I posted that last message.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

My God, even in my 55 and older community, we have internet voting for officers and agendas and the average age here is 80. Or village pays for a voting program that is very secure and is ran by people on the receiving end of the program that are bonded and are licensed. You have a program that would work. It would just need to be audited by someone not involved. Many items over the years in archery are voted in by our Directors and wanted by our president that are not wanted by the members.

Our community just voted in a $1.2 million 8 pickle ball court that our Board of Directors did not want. The home owners could see that Pickle Ball in Senior communities are getting more popular than Golf and if we want our house values to keep up we needed a Pickle Ball court to draw in new home owners. Our directors are Golfers and wanted to give the money to the Golf Club. We might have made a mistake. Time will tell. But it was the home owners that had the say. Not just the Directors.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Talk to Tim Austin as he was always making those claims at Meetings LOL


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

Any word on the voting for this? Has it happened and if so what was the outcome?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It did not pass, thank God


----------



## bobcat102 (Jul 23, 2019)

Personally I think it should remain the same, I just joined the Mens open this year MOVING OUT OF THE YAF class and I think it is a good set number, I shoot pretty fast but after 55 arrows you will have to ket down once or twice your last end I think people have become too impatient now and days from when I first started shooting and its starting to become a issue in the NFAA


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Darn it.I was ready to up my game.https://youtu.be/YTut3SPhQ5k


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW! 1/2 minute over 12 ends saves 6 minutes total. What the heck is the rush??


----------

